#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Request: Petrel Training Manuals

## das9125

Guys,

I am looking for the PETREL Training manuals, seismic to simulation, but most specifically the RE manual.
If anyone can share it I would much appreciate it. 
I have looked all over the forum but every link is dead.



Thanks.See More: Request: Petrel Training Manuals

----------


## das9125

No one? There must be an electronic copy out there  :Apologetic:

----------


## Davinchito

please i looking for those manual anyone can upload please

----------


## jpcab90

> Guys,
> 
> I am looking for the PETREL Training manuals, seismic to simulation, but most specifically the RE manual.
> If anyone can share it I would much appreciate it. 
> I have looked all over the forum but every link is dead.
> 
> Thanks.



Hi, I got a pdf with some tutorials, it is kind of advanced though, I am also looking for a basic petrel tutorial manual.

If you have any please share, I will be uploading mine and post the link afterwards.

----------


## jpcab90

There you guys go:

h-t-t-p-s-://-m-e-g-a-.c-o-.-n-z/#!EwYnmaBJ!53qKOxxnhD7AizqXza7mFF0imVWEnyumEeiDLms  Uq7c

just delete "-"

Enjoy, I hope somebody else uploads more

----------


## archcharles

Thank you jpcap90. The material is very useful.

----------


## saber.sassi

I am looking for these document:

1.G. W. Davies, I. J. A. Gamble, John Heaviside:"Field-Wide Variations in Residual Oil Saturation in a North Sea Sandstone Reservoir" SPE 19851, 1989
2.Land, C.S. "Comparison of Calculated with Experimental Imbibition Relative Permeability." SPE 3360

thank you in advance

----------


## leo_m31

hi..wht is th decryption key ? fir th h-t-t-p-s://mega.co.nz/#!EwYnmaBJ!jpcab90
thx !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## leo_m31

hi..wht is th decryption key ? fir th h-t-t-p-s://mega.co.nz/#!EwYnmaBJ!jpcab90
thx !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mohaboha

thank you please could you provide the ptrl project, thank you.

----------


## danny.ntb

could you please help the description key?

Thanks

----------


## UsmanHWU

Can you please upload it again. Thanks

----------


## wasteoftime

hi, link is working fine on feb 14 2019, thanks



and here is link to petrel 2007 seismic to simulation

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Request: Petrel Training Manuals

----------

